# North Georgia Hunting Club Membership Openings



## Stickbow (Jun 3, 2010)

I am a member and am posting this for our club. I am only a member and all inquiries should be directed to the President listed in the posting. Thanks for looking. Be safe and good hunting.

OBTW in the post ... Lake Acworth should be Lake Allatoona. Sorry for the confusion/typo.


----------



## wks41 (Jun 4, 2010)

How many members do you have in the club?


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 7, 2010)

We still have openings! The website can address many of the commonly asked questions and those that are not answered should be directed to Steve Seals. Thanks.


----------



## Sarge USMC (Sep 3, 2012)

*Have you any openings??*

Have been looking for a clean club,no drinking and or drugs







r and am posting this for our club. I am only a member and all inquiries should be directed to the President listed in the posting. Thanks for looking. Be safe and good hunting.

OBTW in the post ... Lake Acworth should be Lake Allatoona. Sorry for the confusion/typo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 6, 2012)

*whats the rules .*

for coon hunting


----------



## whudson23 (Sep 30, 2012)

Do you still have any membership openings?  If so, please call or email me to discuss more details.  My cell phone is 678-234-9627, email whudson23@comcast.net. Thanks. Wayne


----------



## Hart Baker (Jun 29, 2017)

*Hart Baker*

Do you have an opening for 2017-2018?
USMC vet '61-64

hartbaker39@gmail.com
706/838-2094


----------

